# Skydiving Mountain Bikers Launch Evomo 06 Clothing Designs



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
LOS ANGELES, CA - Armed with some impressive promotional imagery of sky diving mountain bikers, Evomo will introduce their 2006 lifestyle clothing line at the Sea Otter Classic in Monterey, California April 6 - 9.

The new Evomo clothing designs are a multimedia composite of traditional screen printing, embroidery and stitched fabrics which, when combined, create a very unique and one of a kind look. HALO, Hurl, Spatter and Ranger are 4 of the new shirts that will make their debut at Sea Otter. The HALO design, short for High Altitude Low Opening, features cargo plane transports with embroidered and felt textured skydivers on mountain bikes. Available in short sleeve, MSRP $26.

To promote the new clothing line, the Evomo Team set out to create an identity campaign that sets Evomo apart from other lifestyle clothing brands. The idea: Mountain bikers riding their bikes out of the back of a cargo plane, at what appears to be 15,000 feet.

After months of planning the photo shoot and creating 3d previsualized shots in the computer, the Evomo team succeeded in bringing their idea to life. Lets just say that some digital magic helped us successfully create some striking images that demonstrate how dynamic and cool the Evomo clothing brand is. said Bryan Thombs, Evomo Creative Director.

Evomo will be holding a drawing for an iPod Shuffle durring the Sea Otter Classic. Be sure to stop by the Evomo booth during the 4 day event to see the new clothing designs and enter your name to win. No purchase is necessary.

About Evomo:

Evomo is the most progressive lifestyle clothing brand to hit the mountain bike scene. Providing fresh, original designs and accessories for the style minded rider, Evomo wants you to look good on and off the bike.

For more information please contact:
Evomo Clothing
Toll free: (888) 346-4421
www.evomo.com

source: [email protected]


----------



## pcxmac (May 16, 2005)

what kind of plane is that?


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

Very nice... I wonder if they need more people to jump for the ads ?


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

pcxmac said:


> what kind of plane is that?


My guess would be a C-130.

Any "teaser" videos for us?


----------



## sedrikvomir (Jan 18, 2006)

*teaser video*

for those interested in seeing the video, we are editing it together and will post as soon as we can. It was a big production as we shot HD - not your standard mini-DV stuff.

as for the plane type: C-123 (2 engine prop, cargo type - looks like a mini C-130)

www.evomo.com


----------

